# 5ft planted



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

My newly changed tank. I've taken it back to a planted tank (formally cichlids).










Substrate: Gravel/laterite mix, Dino Dung toped with Laterite/Black/Red gravel mix
Lighting: 1x 40W T8 1x 24W T5
Filter: Fluval 405 & Internal Otto
Decor: Wood
Plants: Java fern, Elodea, Anubias, Crypts, Swords & a couple of Unknowns
Fish: Angel breeding pair, 2 Clown loaches & 1 Redtail shark

More plants to be added yet
Stock to be added - 3 more clowns & platys for colour


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

wow lovely tank !!
...i think i need more plants lol


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

That's really nice, I look forward to seeing it all grown in


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

awsome, what kind of lights you got on that tanks and do u run co2 or just dose ferts?


----------

